# At Last I Can See ! No More Blindspots for My MB



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all!

Anyone who drives a Mercedes Sprinter will know how appaling those rear view mirrors are. Ducato owners are blessed with far better sets with those neat blindspot angles in the corner. Recently I was undertook by someone joining a motorway, so close we were nearly needing another kind of undertaker.

So I trawled the net in search of blindspot mirrors and could not find anything near sutable. Then after chatiing to a mate who sells emmbees for a living he pointed these out to me.

<<<Click for a Pic>>>

The image shown in the link does not show them very well. I have fitted a pair and the result is Excellent. These add on MB mirrors are like those seen on trucks. The view from both mirrors is improved beyond my expectations and as they are Genuine MB parts blend in great.

Expect to pay around £25 each + VAT But well worth it

and they are better than Ducato's so there NURRGH :rightfighter3:

Regards
Trev


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

yep, I've got them: Huge difference, don't know if I could manage without them, especially in my LHD.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*You have them*



Dangler said:


> yep, I've got them: Huge difference, don't know if I could manage without them, especially in my LHD.


Hello there,

looked around for weeks for them, even put a post on hre to see if anyone knew about them (I think a crash lost my post).

So where did you find out about them?

Trev


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Trev

I didn't see your post and I'm rather assuming it's the same thing as I have as the picture is quite small but it's basically a 2nd mirror (blind spot style) that sits on top of your other mirror. My van came with them but I became aware of them when I was looking and saw that some had them and some didn't


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Image*



Dangler said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> I didn't see your post and I'm rather assuming it's the same thing as I have as the picture is quite small but it's basically a 2nd mirror (blind spot style) that sits on top of your other mirror. My van came with them but I became aware of them when I was looking and saw that some had them and some didn't


Hello Dangler,

I wil take a photo and get it hosted so I can put it on here.

regards
trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Image as promissed*

Hello,

here they are.

Trev


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Where did you get them from ?


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, Where did you get them, as I desperately need some. Also, are they easy to fit ???

Thanks

Malcolm


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Do they just fit onto the existing mirrors or is it a complete replacement.
I stuck on a blind spot mirror on the nearside one only. 

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Mirrors*

Hello There,

Yes they are fairly easy to fit - come complete with fitting instructions.

You only add the top part as an addition to the existing mirror.

Al you do is pop out the main mirror glass drill 2 small holes and screw the blindspot mirror in from the inside of the main mirror casing with 2 screws provided.

***HOW TO REMOVE THE MAIN MIRROR***

Push the bottom of the main mirror until it faces down as far as possible, push the bottom rim mirror upwards toward the sky as far as it will go, then push the mirror inwards to face the sky as far as possible and reomve the heater wires where fitted.

THE MIRROR DOES NOT CLIP OUT IT SLIDES OUT. In other words if it is vertical push it UP! Do Not Try To Clip it out.

Need any further advice please let me know.

Trev


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Teemyob, but where can I buy some ????

Malcolm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Buy Them*



BargainHunter said:


> Thanks Teemyob, but where can I buy some ????
> 
> Malcolm


Hello Mal,

EmmBee, ebay or Europart

Trev


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks for further detail Trev.

peedee


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

*Re: The Mirrors*



teemyob said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Yes they are fairly easy to fit - come complete with fitting instructions.
> 
> Trev


Sounds like a job for a "man" to me. My D-I-Y skills will just about change a plug. On the other hand they are just what I need for my blind offside, about a third of the way back I see nothing at all.

Do they have a name?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*Blind Spot Miiror for MB*

Hi  
I have just looked at my MB. Tell me do you use the electric to move the glass down? Sorry to appear thick but was mentioned as to push the glass down!
Thanks
richard


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Sprinter door mirrors, blind spots and quarterlight pillars*

Much more reasonable in cost than the MB version is a stick on mirror which can be placed on the original mirror. It's available in three different diameters but you musn't exceed 20 % of the total mirror area . Hence the mid size three inch dia . version is preferable. It works well by giving a wider vision of those overtaking and undertaking but an added bonus is to get a bigger picture when reversing.
It's available from both Raceaways and Van Comfort and has been reviewed in MMM.
I would like to add another tip regarding the Sprinter mirrors. I am of average height but found that my most comfortable driving position in the Sprinter is to be as close to the steering wheel as the seat will allow.The problem I found with this was that with the mirrors set as the vehicle left the factory, I found that the quarterlight pillar was exactly in my line of vision to the drivers door mirror.
I observed that this was a safety hazard as it meant making an effort to look around the pillar by leaning backwards a little to use them.
On a long run this detiorates into not bothering.
I examined the mirror mechanism to find that it can be repositioned by segments but this was of no use as the next position put it out of my vision range even with the electric adjustment ). Further investigation revealed that by taking off the mirror cover, ( a simple operation --unclicking a tab with a screwdriver ) I could loosen the grip on the mirror axis with an allen key and accordingly re set the range of adjustment in the alternative segment position.
Now I have unimpaired vision to the mirror without craning my neck so obviously this is a much better situation.
Hoping this assists somebody, my supplying dealer didn't seem to know about this rather important adjustment.
Denboy


----------

